# Run Free, Lou (Non-GSD)



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

You were so tiny when we brought you home, but you immediately stole all of our hearts. It wasn’t long before we realized that you were not well. Several vets told us that it was probably best to let you go, because you were too small to treat for your illness. But we weren’t ready to give up on you. You surprised everyone by improving over the next several months, and when your illness reared its ugly head again, you were big enough that we could treat you.

Over the next several years, you brought us such joy and became the highlight of your daddy’s life! His sun rose and set on you. He spoiled you rotten, and let you get away with so much! I don’t think your dad ever sat on the couch without you in his arms! And when he wasn’t with you, he was always talking about you! You brought laughter to us all and gave us unbelievable memories. 

Then you got sick again…but again, you fought hard and we got things under control. You were always a fighter, in more ways than one! We always knew that your life would be shorter than other dogs in your breed, but we had always hoped that we could have you just a little longer. I thank God that He gave us ten years with you…although another 50 wouldn’t have been long enough! I’m also thankful that He gave you to us, as someone else may have given up on you. And if someone else had gotten you, we would have been deprived of the joy you gave us over the years.

You are pain free now! Run free, Lou and we will see you again soon! Until then, you will always be in our hearts and minds!

RIP Lou (2002-2012)


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

sorry for your loss  Rip Lou


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Run free, Lou, you were truly loved


----------



## jakes mom (Feb 29, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  RIP lou
________
Sue


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

:hugs:Jessica. 

RIP Lou :rip:


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you all. He was one of a kind and will be truly missed!


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. 
Sheilah


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

Just seeing this now, Jessica. So sorry to hear about Lou. :hugs:


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You had 10 great years to remember though. Never forget the good times. HUGS


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Jessica, I have no doubt Lou got to live so many years because of the love and care that you and your husband gave him. His memory will live on forever and like you said, you will see him again some day. :wub: RIP little guy, I know you are very missed.


----------



## doggerel (Aug 3, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. Sincere condolences to you and your family.


----------

